# Dr. Erwin Lutzer - Moody Bible Church



## 4ndr3w (Nov 14, 2004)

I have enjoyed much of his preaching and I am under the impression that Dr. Lutzer holds to the Doctrines of Grace. Am I wrong?

Did D.L. Moody hold to the Doctrines of Grace?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 14, 2004)

I would say that Dr. Lutzer does hold to the DOG's. He has in fact been a participant in Ligoniers conferences in the past.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 14, 2004)

Lutzer holds to the Doctrines of Grace--he is also a dispensationalist. Read and listen to him for Soteriological purposes only (he is also good on some apologetic issues, like world religions).

Moody was like many of hte early Premillennialists--he held to a vague view of the sovereignty of God but, then again, he was a revivalist.


----------



## Scot (Nov 14, 2004)

I know I've read somewhere that Moody didn't hold completly to the doctrines of grace. I have the book "Notes From My Bible" by Moody.

Here's his note on Ephesians 1:4:

"Do not stumble at the doctrine of election. Preach the gospel to all, and (as some one has said) if you convert anyone who was not 'chosen,' God will forgive you."


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 15, 2004)

Kind of reminds me of Spurgeon's attitude:

'Save thine elect, Lord, and then elect some more'

Of course he knew this could not happen, but it was rather an expression of his passion for lost souls - which he shared with Moody. We need more soul-lovers today!

JH


----------



## Scot (Nov 15, 2004)

> We need more soul-lovers today!


----------

